# Mastiff/Pit bull mix?



## caseygehrer (Nov 25, 2009)

I am adopting a dog for my boyfriend of 2 years (Chris). I was looking around and I saw mastiff/pit bull mixed puppies. They are very adorable and Chris will be able to handle a big dog. But should I be worried about the mix? I know pit bulls can be aggressive if brought up for fighting or neglected, but if I do get one of these puppies, he or she will be raised like royalty. I'm not too sure on mastiffs, other than they can get to big sizes. So can anyone give me some info on this mix? Temper, weight, life span, anything? Thanks!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Just checking: Does your bf know that you're getting him a dog? In general dogs make really bad gifts unless the recipient knows about it and is up for the responsibility involved.

Sorry, but I don't know much about the breeds you mentioned. I'm sure someone else will chime in to answer your questions.


----------



## caseygehrer (Nov 25, 2009)

he doesn't know, but he's been wanting one for months. i'd also be getting him started with toys, a crate, food, books on puppy training, etc. so i think he will be ready. and he may know, considering i've been asking which dogs he thinks are the cutest lol


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

caseygehrer said:


> So can anyone give me some info on this mix? Temper, weight, life span, anything? Thanks!


Mastiffs are big, tend to be on the sensitive side, and bond very strongly to their owners--often one individual in particular--and are unusually discriminating regarding who they will accept. They are not generally considered the easiest dogs to train. They have short lifespans and myriad health issues. 

Pits are extremely high energy and tend toward high prey drive. They are usually compact/medium size dogs (some go to large) and are immensely strong on a pound-for-pound basis. Properly socialized, they are typically people lovers. They require more than the usual amount of socialization to accept other dogs, and especially small animals. Not every single Pit is that way, but it's a safe expectation.

What kind of dog a mix turns out to be is basically impossible to predict. It is unlikely to grow as large as the Mastiff side, but you'll get a good idea from looking at the pup's paws. If his paws are as big as a large man's fist, assume he will grow into those feet. He could have any combination of traits exhibited by his parents. Mastiffs and Pits are both great breeds, but everybody doesn't like everything about either one. Assume your pup will have all the least desirable (to you) traits of his parents. There shouldn't be anything that would be unmanageable...with some work.

If I had to guess, I'd say the pup will probably grow to be 75 lbs. or more. He will be a true "power chewer" as a pup. He will be a shockingly strong brute. If the right kind of work is put into training and socialization, and training and socialization (not mis-typed), you will love him to death and--after he's gone--you'll spend the rest of your days looking for another dog just like him.



caseygehrer said:


> ...Chris will be able to handle a big dog.


If Chris has not had experience handling big dogs (you didn't say), he would be well warned not to count on physical strength and testosterone to carry the day. There is a very good chance that the dog will be far less impressed than you might imagine. Training and socialization it is then.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

sorry but this is all bad. if he wants a dog, he needs to pick it out and decide for himself. you could pay and whatever, but dont just adopt a dog and say "well here ya go! you said his pic was cute!". dogs are all different. just because it looks cute, doesnt mean it will fill your desire of what you want in a dog. some dogs are hyper- do you want a hyper dog or not? some are hunters and need a "job" to keep them stimulated- are you willing to put in that kind of time formulating a job and sticking to it?

dogs have different personalities too. just as 2 people may not get along, a dog and person may not hit it off. DOGS ARENT GIFTS is what im getting at here. 

also, where did you find these pups?


----------

